# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Python user working in excel, need to move all text after 'to' to from of string

## excelmymind

Hello group, new to forum.

I am a python user that is working in excel and we are updating gene info.
So my brain keeps thinking strip, or partition but this has to be done in excel. For now.

Currently an undergrad student in Seattle for Data Science.

As I said before, Python3 is my wheelhouse and cleaning, munging or changing data is my current job.

Excel and SQL are part of the work though my ability with those is weak, I'm learning.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello excelmymind, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Hi excelmymind,
Great that you are with us… - You might be interested in taking a quick look at these Threads:

https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...-in-excel.html 
https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...thon-tips.html 


I am personally taking an interest in those Threads as I was considering learning Python this Winter just to have as an alternative to consider to Excel VBA

If you have any tips on learning material, or can add any other comments in on those Threads, then I think a post in either of those Threads  would be very welcome.
Thanks
Alan

----------


## AB33

Hi Alan,
I did try to learn Python 5 years ago. Indentation was a turn-off, so I gave up. A month or so ago, I have started my second shoot. My primary motive is driven by the lack of functions in VBA and Python seems to the "New Kind in the Block". I was surprised how easy is to grasp not only the language, but also indentation. Looking back and with the wonderful world of hindsight, my phobia with indentation was largely due to  lack of knowledge and basic  understanding of programming language. Indentation= Curly Braces.
Unlike VBA, the resources to learn Python is almost limitless- time will be your only enemy. Python is an easy, rich and expressive language. Imagine, how many lines you need write in VBA to get a status of HTTP request:4 or 5 lines. In Python:1- 2 lines.
I would recommend you use PyCharm or Visual studio as text editor. Both have free versions.

----------


## buran

@Alan and @AB33 - check our free python resources thread on python-forum.io
PyCharm is excellent, has full range of features (even the free community edition), but can be feel like bit heavy.
VS Code was a pleasant surprise to me and I moved to it a couple of months ago.
There are also other IDEs, like Atom, Sublime, vim. On Windows, for something quick and dirty I even use Notepad++ (with some plug-ins)

----------


## AB33

Hi Buran,
Thanks for the link!
VS is "All in one" IDE. I can use it for JavaScript, all MS' languages and Python.  What I like most is third- parties Libraries download can be done in VS.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

Thanks for the Python Forum info again buran. - When I start learning in a month or two I will definitely register at Python Forum, and check through all that learning info. That you mentioned, Thanks for that, …  as AB33 suggested, I expect I will have a lot of info to wade through so will wait until I have a hopefully long free period over the Winter Months.

Thanks for your update AB33. It is very interesting that you changed your mind about Python with hindsight. That encourages me to make the effort to take a look at Python. I will definitely read up on Visual Studio , that is to say , the use of the Integrated Development Environment, IDE, which I believe is the main idea about Visual Studio. ( ….Actually when I first,( as a late re-starter), re-began with computers, a few years back, I enrolled on the only night school on programming at our local Night School – It was on Visual Basic 2010 ( By the way: That *continues* to be there *only* programing course, - they do Excel 2010 also – They try occasionally to do a course on Excel VBA,  but they never get enough participants to get their proposed Excel VBA course going )– …)
 I think there may be some similarities with the ideas  from Visual Basic 2010   and the Visual Studio, IDE. So I will try to refresh my memory on Visual Basic 2010 as well. Indeed I expect there are things like Project Explorer Windows  in Visual Studio IDE similar to the VB Editor in Excel VBA.

As with my learning of Excel VBA , I will firstly, mainly , push myself to practice, as that is the main best way to learn in my opinion.
As a secondary option, less important, I will make myself a long play list from downloaded You  Tube videos,  ( as I did with Excel VBA    https://www.excelforum.com/excel-gen...ml#post4272300   ). With the VBA Playlist which I made, I first   spent a lot of time narrowing the vast amount of info to a manageable amount. I expect I will have to do the same again with Python Videos… Unless anyone can help save me some time and give me any suggestions on ones that they have found useful? 
If anyone has any further suggestions or comments on learning Python then that would be great to hear – either here or in the two main  excelforum Threads talking about Python:
https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...-in-excel.html 
https://www.excelforum.com/the-water...thon-tips.html 


Thanks again for any help and comments
Alan

----------


## excelmymind

This was solved weeks ago and I am cleaning up my posts.

On learning Python 3, I can highly reccomend Dusty's Book on Object Oreinted Programming 2nd edition.

Here in Seattle he helped start the user group and the book is impressively documented and well layed out.

----------

